# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الترحيب والتهنئة والمناسبات للأعضاء  احبائي اعضاء المنتدى المغربي للمحمول

## kojyy

*احبائي اعضاء المنتدى المغربي للمحمول واخوتى الطاقم الاداري اعتذر عن الانقطاع لفترة ليست بالقليلة 
وعلى وعد بمتابعة الحصريات  
مين هيقول حمدا لله عالسلامة*

----------


## mohamed73

_عودة حميدة حبيبي
مليون مرحبى_

----------

